# Perfect Picks - PLAYS ARE FREE!



## jwhedgepeth (Feb 27, 2011)

That's right...our plays are 100% free...and if you follow them and stick to the system, you will make money...just how much money you win is up to you...check these numbers out:

- we've won our last 16 series in a row
- we're 37-1 in February (+17 units)
- we're 87-2 in our last 89 series overall (+45 units)

Just go to http://perfectpicks.squarespace.com/ and you'll find all the info you need to get started...I also explain why I decided to make the site FREE.



This is NOT meant to be a get rich quick system, although we will go through stretches that make it seem like one...for example, our last 2 C bet losses include an OT loss in the NHL, and an NBA loss by half a point when the opposing team made 2 free throws with 4 seconds left...so we could just have easily won each of those games and been on an 89 game winning streak...making it seem as if we never lose...and I wish that was the case.



But we do lose every once in a while...so you must be careful and manage your money properly...which I tell you how to do at the URL above...and if you do that, you will see the real strength of the system shine through over time...and you'll make a lot of money in the process!



I hope you decide to give us a shot...either way, I wish you joy, love, and happiness in all aspects of your life! 



Best Wishes,

John

Perfect Picks


----------



## jwhedgepeth (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey everyone...as I hinted to above, I recently made some changes to Perfect Picks. I decided to get rid of all subscription costs and make the site 100% free. I also added a small forum called "Good Times" to the site so we can have some fun celebrating the wins, or just discussing whatever. It could also be used as another avenue for you to ask questions.

So let's get some chatter started. We've got 2 more NHL plays on the board tonight.

If you have any questions or comments regarding the change, just let me know. Otherwise, I hope to see you in Good Times.

Best Wishes,
John
Perfect Picks


----------



## jwhedgepeth (Mar 3, 2011)

PICKS ARE ALWAYS FREE!



WELCOME FRIENDS! After 3 more wins last night, we've now won 22 straight and are 91-2 over our last 93 series overall for a profit of 51 units.



Tonight we've got 3 more NHL plays, including our B bet on Phoenix. The info on those is listed here: http://perfectpicks.squarespace.com/todays-plays/ 

Best Wishes,

John

Perfect Picks
http://perfectpicks.squarespace.com/


----------



## jwhedgepeth (Mar 8, 2011)

PICKS ARE ALWAYS FREE!

WELCOME FRIENDS! 2 more wins last night now runs our streak to 31 straight and makes us 100-2 in our last 102 series overall for a profit of 60 units. 

Tonight we've got 3 more plays. The info on those is listed here: http://perfectpicks.squarespace.com/todays-plays/

Best Wishes,
John
Perfect Picks
http://perfectpicks.squarespace.com/


----------



## jwhedgepeth (Mar 10, 2011)

PICKS ARE ALWAYS FREE!

WELCOME FRIENDS! Another win last night now runs our streak to 32 straight and makes us 101-2 in our last 103 series overall for a profit of 61 units. 

Tonight we've got 4 more plays including 2 B bets. The info on those is listed here: http://perfectpicks.squarespace.com/todays-plays/

Best Wishes,
John
Perfect Picks
http://perfectpicks.squarespace.com/


----------

